# Can someone tell me what this is ?



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

In Norton log viewer in connections I have this showing up all the time and following from a previous post iv found out that this is whats making my modem lights flash constantly. It does send a few bytes occasionally.


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

Also this


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

Also this


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

If you do a "dig -x 68.75.24.104" , then the site is a dsl connection on ameritech.net.

104.24.75.68.in-addr.arpa. 172800 IN PTR adsl-68-75-24-104.dsl.wotnoh.ameritech.net


If you do a whois "ameritech.net" (without the quots). This URL is returned: http://www.aboutus.org/AMERITECH.NET

Looks like some kinda spyware bot trying to connect to to the world. I would get some kind of spyware anti-virus software and scan you system. Your browser is probably the culprit. 

If somebody has a better idea, please publish here.


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

lensman3 said:


> If you do a "dig -x 68.75.24.104" , then the site is a dsl connection on ameritech.net.
> 
> 104.24.75.68.in-addr.arpa. 172800 IN PTR adsl-68-75-24-104.dsl.wotnoh.ameritech.net
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Iv run a few virus/spyware programs and it never picks it up :4-dontkno


----------



## DevilStar (Sep 12, 2006)

Managed to catch it when its at its worst. At this point my modem activity light goes solid green and I cant surf the net. This time its the same address but a different ip. Is there any way I can block this ?


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

There are some new bots out there that are really tricky. They hide very well, but the slam the email hubs very hard. They hide from windows "task master" completely and if you try to delete them they harm your PC. They have taken virus's to the next level. They primarily are spam bots and they will check in from time to time to get new "letters" to send out.

It sounds like you have scanned your machine so that software should have found them.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I would recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


Good luck :smile:

Please also remember *DO NOT* post your logs in this thread, please start a new thread *here*. _(Just click on the coloured link.)_ and post the logs.


----------

